# Bad miss every few seconds, whatcoulditbe?



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

94 Honda Civic, 60k miles
replaced plugs at 42k in '02
air filter at 52k in '05
spark plug wires at 55k in '07
When it's get dark I'll look for sparking around the HT wires.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Does your tachometer jump around?
What grade wires did you buy?
My guess would be a bad spark plug or wire.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Need more info. When does the miss occur? Idle, accelerating, cruising? Could be an ignition problem or something else.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

No tach. I built a tach in the 70s for breaker points but I'm afraid to hook it up to this 'modern' car.

It seems to be worse at idle and with all the rain we've had lately here. 

It's like one of the four cylinders switches off, but it hasn't stalled yet.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

FYI, resistance of the wires should be 1000 Ω/ ft max. Also check for corrosion at the wire ends.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

47_47 said:


> FYI, resistance of the wires should be 1000 Ω/ ft max. Also check for corrosion at the wire ends.


Will do.
This 1k/' reminds me that the American cars that I measured had wire resistance all over the map but foreign cars were within a few percent of the same low value.
Maybe that's changed by now.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The spark plug wire resistance spec limit was 25k, with the two longer wires coming in at 15k and the other two at 10k.

Two of the plugs had a gap at 0.060" instead of the spec'd 0.040" so I closed them somewhat.

A short test drive seems to say the problem is gone.

If it comes back I'll replace the dist. cap and rotor.

Thanks!


----------

